# layout blinds



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

We usually hunt chairs and ghillie suits. But if turns cold, which layout blind is best? Pros and cons. We tried the goosebustersXL and they are pretty good but hard to shoot out of. By the time you flip the lids, pull up, birds are out another 20 yds. :beer:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

There are a few blinds designed to help sit up faster, but with any blind, you need to make pulling up your gun, opening the blind doors, and sitting up, all one fluid motion.


----------

